# Sew Ins- Fully Closed vs Hair Left Out



## detroitdiva (May 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting hair extensions. Should I go to a salon? My friend does hair and very well but she tends to fully close her sew ins. I think they look great but a lot of people say they look "wig"ish so my question for you ladies is, is it possible to get a fully closed sew-in that doesn't look wiggish or must some hair be left out? (Talking about a straight style weave, not curly) If so, how? Also, does it matter what design your cornrows are braided? I've seen people use the circular technique and others braid str8 to the back. I've heard of people braiding str8 across too, so what's the difference? Does it depend on the style youre getting? I appreciate all comments that can be made about this subject.


----------



## michko970 (May 7, 2006)

I agree that the fully sewn look "wiggish" at least on every head I have seen ( I work in a beauty supply/wig store) I would go with the partial head leaving some out if you can get the texture of your hair to match that of the weave.

Also essential to the style/outcome of the job is how the cornrows are braided. the style you are wishing to obtain and natural part in the front of your hair (middle/side) should dictate how the cornrows are braided in because this is the foundation to how your hair will lay.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2006)

I'm not very up to par with weaves, but I wouldn't go for the closed look.... doesn't look as natural IMO


----------

